# HM BLUE FANCY x BLUE EE HM



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a spawn and i already started conditioning i will try to post pics as soon as i can =D


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats.
Can't wait for photos of parents/tank set up/fry.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

When do you plan to put them together?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

well i was thinking either saturday or sunday


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's a pic! Of the pair of course


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Today's the big day!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

The males got a lighter blue though


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

WOW if you were in Canada I would be begging you for fry


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Oh man so pretty! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Let me know how it goes. This is not her first time as you know I tried to spawn her once and she did great the male never got his wrap right. Hope your male does better then mine. Good luck.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks guys .. the only downside is how do i get my male to build his bubblenest i know how they build it and all just i put in things for him to build on (he hasnt seen the female is that maybe why)


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Some pics gosh how do I get him to get make a bubblenest


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

He will start to build his bubblenest when he knows that there is a female in his territory. 
I am going to have to have some fry! Those are beautiful fish!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

litelboyblu said:


> Some pics gosh how do I get him to get make a bubblenest


Have your temperature in the low 80's F. Have the female in a container and set it next to his tank so they see each other. Do this a few times a day for 2-3 days around 1/2 hour at a time. He should build a nest knowing there is a female in the neighborhood. Many ways to go about it but this has worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Isn't the water supposed to be older as well I thought that if your water is newer the nest will pop?


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Stunning pair. If the spawn is successful, will you be selling any?  I'll be following this thread. Good luck, I hope your male builds his nest soon!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes I will be selling and some will be given for free! Thx!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Lovely pair, so exciting to see what the fry turn out like! I am in love with your male, do you know I visited a pet shop today which I haven't been in since the beginning of the year when they were flooded to the roof. They have done it right up. Not a fan of the betta set up, it's like a drip system but the containers they are in hold like 1/2 cup of water grrrrr. But what I was going to say is I saw a male identical to yours today, I could hardly believe it when I saw your photo. White face with black mask and all I was so tempted but I really must not buy any more.........


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How long did you condition them for? They may need longer...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Yes I will be selling and some will be given for free! Thx!


 I will be keeping my eye on this thread. You have an amazing pair, here.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been conditioning the pair for about 1 and 1/2 of a week 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

GAH I must have one... wait no, I shouldn't... but... I want one! @P


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So, how's the spawn going?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

well either the male does not know how to make a bubblenest or he doesnt know where to make it maybe the thailand seller only used indian almond leaves for them to make a bubblenest?? anyone got some?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

If you put the female in the tank in a clean container so that the male will see see her them he will make a nest. He might need to see her to make the nest. Some males are like that. Overs make a nest no matter what.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I have done that 3 time 2 times a day and he didn't make one or maybe does he not know where to build it?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Btw when he spits some bubbles out they pop


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

anyone??


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Hmm, I would try some IAL a nice big leaf should do the trick. That way he has somewhere safe to build under.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

IAL can help prevent the bubbles from popping.
Do you have a filter/bubbler going? surface agitation will make them pop.
I use half a Styrofoam cup cut long ways with the open end facing the wall of the tank, so under the cup the surface is calm.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a betta for 4months and he never once showed the slightest interest in building a bubble nest. I put an Indian Almond Leaf in his tank and within an hour he had a bubble nest the size of a bread and butter plate!!!! Definitely worth a go.....


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the top covered?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

The top is not covered and I tried the cup idea just I never knew how to work it I thought you cut the bottom peice as well and there is no air pump or filter on his tank btw does anyone know if duckweed sheds ? I have lots of green stuff that's not algae on the bottom of his tank


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Update of them I put a styrofoam cup in and I'm going to buy some ial


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

You must over the top of the tank. The bubbles and fry need humidity. Unless you live in a very humid place you will have to keep the tank covered.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I see! But what do I cover the tank with without the duckweed dying ?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

i put in the female i re conditioned of course though and i got my ial he made a bubble nest !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill post pics by today


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Woo Hoo! Can't wait to see the spawn!


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

cover with clear plastic wrap.
It'll cling to the tank and it's easy to lift a corner up for feeding and what not.

congrats on the nest, hope the rest goes smoothly.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

kittiesdragons said:


> woo hoo! Can't wait to see the spawn!


woo hoo!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooommmgg! There embracing!!!!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

:-D
Yay! We want 'dem bebes


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

lol


----------



## Flare101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Update?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah do you have fry?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

they didnt make it =( im so depressed its all my fault i went on a vacation to visit my family who i havnt seen in a year or 2 =( i guess ill just have to recondition and i was so close to! though i did take a pic of the eggs ill try to post the pic later oh well btw should i do a 100% water change on the breeding tank the indian almond leaf already made it brown so i dont know..? suggestions?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> they didnt make it =( im so depressed its all my fault i went on a vacation to visit my family who i havnt seen in a year or 2 =( i guess ill just have to recondition and i was so close to! though i did take a pic of the eggs ill try to post the pic later oh well btw should i do a 100% water change on the breeding tank the indian almond leaf already made it brown so i dont know..? suggestions?


Yeah you can not leave few day old fry for too long. Lesson learned. Only spawn your fish if you know you will be staying home for the next 3 months. 

Just start over give the female 3 weeks to spawn again.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I knew the babies would be gone shame on me


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is an update picture if them!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And the male


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is another pic from top to show you the female she's not as big but on the big side lol sorry for the blurry pics they move a lot!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just an update pic because I will let them breed tmmrrw


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So I am almost finished with conditioning srry guys that I'm not really posting anything but I'll try tmmrrw to breed em


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

How's everything going? I can't wait to see the fry! They'll be so cute!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thx guys ! I will breed them this weekend ! Hope it works!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't wait!  haha keep us posted!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know if it has been answered before, but where did you get him? He has such a cute face! I really hope you get a few frys just like him


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

This pair is amazing! I can't wait for the spawn.


----------

